# No spark on Johnson 150 outboard



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Did some checks on my motor the other day cause it wouldn't start and found no spark was happening. It is the power pak and if it is about how much to get it fixed?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you 100% sure its the powerpack? My 1985 Johnson 150 did the same thing and it ended up being the ignition switch. Simple test, disconnect the big red plug then crank the engine using a remote starter switch on the solenoid. If it fires up, then its a harness or ignition switch issue. If it fires up you can reconnect the red plug and it should shut off. If it does not shut off ground the terminal in the red plug that is alone.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

What he said or check the starter or kill switch.


----------

